# Case questions



## Ralph Bowes (Mar 9, 2020)

I am new to Case tractors. I am currently looking at one for sale. I have not seen it in person these are the only photos I was sent. Could someone please help me with some info. I was looking for model, year, etc. I would also like to what I should pay for this tractor. It doesn't run but was told it did when parked. I will be looking at it before I make an offer but I wanted a good guess at what I should pay. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't be sure, but it looks like a mid 1940's Case SC narrow front with mid mount cultivators. To pin it down, You'd need numbers, model and serial number.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/5/454-ji-case-sc-photos.html

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ess-than-40-hp/manufacturer/j-i-case/model/sc

Here's an interesting read.
https://livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe40s/machines_0205.html


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A non-running tractor without attachments, in my opinion is worth a few hundred dollars at best. Particularly if the cause of the issue is unknown. If it were running, it might be worth $2,000, but non-running, you could easily get into a couple thousand to get it working again even if you do the work yourself. I personally, would just stay clear of it unless you are looking for a project. Even a beautifully restored tractor like this can be had for $4,000 CAD.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Doesn't look too bad...The steering wheel isn't rotted away, the gearshift knob is still on it, tire looks good, gas and rad cap still on it, hood and fenders are smooth, can't tell for sure but it seems to have hydraulics,likely rear pto plus it looks like it was kept under cover. If it has some of the row crop cultivators and equipment that is plus plus. Seat cushion even looks good. It's your$$$


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The tread is mostly gone on those tires. So, I don’t think there’s much value in those. But I do agree that the rest of the tractor is not visually bad.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Marc _hanna, I agree the tire is only 25% or less, but it's not all suncracked like my neighbours 5 yr. old Kioti! a set of used chains would solve the grip problem for 'twitching out a few sticks'. It wouldn't surprise me if it started, if you took out the plugs, squirted a bit of gas and hit the start button......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like it has cultivators on it, but can't be sure.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

deerhide said:


> Marc _hanna, I agree the tire is only 25% or less, but it's not all suncracked like my neighbours 5 yr. old Kioti! a set of used chains would solve the grip problem for 'twitching out a few sticks'. It wouldn't surprise me if it started, if you took out the plugs, squirted a bit of gas and hit the start button......


That’s the key. See if you can get it started before you hand over any cash if the guy wants over a $1,000 for it. A few attachments adds value too.


----------



## saele (Dec 18, 2016)

The Serial # is to the left of the steering wheel, right by the gauge on the dash plate. Looks like my 1946 SC. I agree the metal really looks good which is a good start. When I did mine a few years ago the sleeves had rusted through so water was getting into the oil. The engine was stuck and the o ring groove for the sleeve on the back cylinder was rusted away. I had a sec tractor so was able to salvage that engine. It cost me lots to redo but it was Dad's tractor so it didn't matter, I will never get my money back but I love it and glad I restored it, just don't pay much over a few hundred for it unless you hear it run and know that water is not getting into the oil. There is a picture of it on here as tractor of the month sometime in 2017 I believe.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Your's looks very similar to mine, in most respects. Good Luck with it!


----------

